
Donald Trump: US Treasury should get cut of TikTok deal - antimora
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53633315
======
hunta2097
It's hard to interpret what Trump is trying to gain from this deal, does he
want to:

o Stop the purchase altogether

o Just want to stop ByteDance making money from the deal

o Want to punish Microsoft

o Want to get a good news story about how he made the US $x-bn dollars?

